# Campsites in Cobh



## Bubbly Scot (16 May 2009)

I'm competing in Cobh over the June bank holiday and we've decided to bring the family. Does anyone know of a dog friendly campsite close by? up to about 20 minutes drive from Cobh itself. I have googled ofcourse but don't know the area at all. The best I can come up with is one in Blarney but that's over half an hour away.

Any pointers, greatfully received.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 May 2009)

I'll make enquiries and come back to you. And you're right about Blarney in that it's a good distance from Cobh and would also involve a journey through traffic.


----------



## Timmore (22 May 2009)

I have never used the following site (Jasmine Villas) and I don't know anything about it good or bad - I just pass it on my way to work! However, it is probably a better location for Cobh than Blarney.

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/caravan-parks/camping.php?id=51


----------



## Bubbly Scot (23 May 2009)

Timmore said:


> I have never used the following site (Jasmine Villas) and I don't know anything about it good or bad - I just pass it on my way to work! However, it is probably a better location for Cobh than Blarney.
> 
> http://www.camping-ireland.ie/caravan-parks/camping.php?id=51



Thanks, I'll look more closely at that in the morning. I definatly have gone off the idea of Blarney as it's on the wrong side.



Lex Foutish said:


> I'll make enquiries and come back to you. And you're right about Blarney in that it's a good distance from Cobh and would also involve a journey through traffic.



Thank you. I need to go to Cobh but the family are hoping to find a beach or a nice walk. I should have mentioned we're coming from the South East so would hope to avoid towns if possible on our return on Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 May 2009)

The site Timmore referred to is quite close to Cobh and your gang would be quite close to some of the many beaches in East Cork. 

I posted in another thread last night that I don't really like East Cork (and got my wrist slapped, which was fair enough). It's just a personal thing with me. However, I have friends who wouldn't go anywhere else.

By the way, I'm still waiting for a friend from Cobh to come back to me about sites in the area. And ironically, she now lives close to the one Timmore suggested!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (23 May 2009)

Thanks Lex. I think I'll go with that one. It's on the right side (for a quick escape ), allows  the dogs and is close to Cobh. I just hope they allow booking in advance as I can't risk leaving it to chance. Can you believe some campsites don't allow you to book in advance over the bank holiday weekends?

I'll be phoning on Monday to book as they don't have email or online booking. If you come up with anything else between now and then do please let me know although I suspect I have exhausted google.


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 May 2009)

Hi Bubbly. I drew a blank with my man, I'm afraid. That site in Carrigtwohill should suit you well, as I said earlier. 

Hope you enjoy your trip to our wonderful Republic!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Hi Bubbly. I drew a blank with my man, I'm afraid. That site in Carrigtwohill should suit you well, as I said earlier.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your trip to our wonderful Republic!



Oh we will, we've sorted a campsite. Thanks for your help, there isn't a lot down there but I think we'll be fine.


----------

